# Tiredness on clomid?



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey ladies, i'm on cd 12 of my 2nd round of clomid and for the last few days i have felt exhausted. I fell asleep the other day at 7.30 i had to force myself to get up at 8 and go to bed. Then slept through until 9am and still felt tired. Literally don't want to do anything other than sleep and it's driving me mad. As i'm finishing work and then pretty much going to bed. Not really a very good lifestyle. Does anyone else get like this?


----------



## mandy1111 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi I am also on CD12 but this is my first cycle of clomid. I felt very much the same last week and was tired all the time and even though I was going to bed early was still struggling to get up for work everyday. I wasn't sleeping very well though because of the hot flushes so this could have contributed to my tiredness. Have you been having any scans or anything? and have you been testing for ovulation? It would be interesting to see how things are going for you as we are on the same cycle. 

Mandy x


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Mandy! Glad it's not just me being tired then! Well last month i only really suffered with extremely sore boobs. They've never hurt so much. I've had hot flushes and sweating this time, plus i have rashes in my arm pits  I haven't had any scans or blood tests while on clomid. I had my blood tests over a year ago to check for ovulation and its confusing, my doctors said i was ovulating but late whereas my consultant said i wasnt from those results. I've had an ultrasound before starting the drugs. I'm starting with opks today but not sure why as i have irregular cycles and doubt i will find the right day. Sorry to babble but its nice having someone on the same cycle! are you having scans or bloods done?


----------



## mandy1111 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am having scans done as I think they want to monitor me because its my first cycle. I am using opk's but haven't had a positive yet. When I had my scan on CD9 she found 2 follicles one 18mm and one 12mm and said i should ovulate soon so hopefully I will get a positive opk soon. Maybe you should ask your doctor if they can do scans then at least you have a little bit of an idea what is going on. I just get frustrated waiting around for something to happen and hate the disappointment when nothing does. Lets hope this is our month x


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hiya, sorry for late reply! I havent been monitored at all on clomid i know its only my 2nd round. I go back to hospital on the 27th Feb. I will definitely ask them to do scans or bloods if they put me on clomid again. It didnt really improve my cycle length, i go from 32 to 43 in cycle length and the first clomid period was 35 days. Really hope its our month. Its also nice having someone to talk to in the same situation.  How long have you been trying? xx


----------



## mandy1111 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been trying for 2 and a half years now what about you? It feels like forever and I'm getting fed up of people saying 'just relax and it will happen' and 'you still have lots of time' it drives me mad lol. How have you been getting on with the opk's? I got a positive on day 13 so its just waiting now to see if we have done enough. I hope you are ok and getting better results on the clomid this time. 
x


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

We've been trying for just over 2 years but it feels like 10 lol! It's the most annoying thing EVER when people say just relax and stop stressing. I seriously don't believe that it can stop people getting pregnant.  Erm well i kinda got fed up of doing opks, they never give a positive and we've just been having bms every 2 days anyway. But at the moment i am actually considering going booking to go to Florida. I'm going to wait and see what happens at my appointment and decide then. I just feel so fed up and its only just beginning really. do you get like that?


----------

